# Sheet metal dump!



## ghostdigger (Apr 26, 2017)

This dump was a ravine dump load modern trash on top and four feet thick of sheet metal pieces a hell dump. I could  have taken ton of bottle but didnt all took was a big bromo a hair tonic and nice three piece mold amber whiskey bottle and  soap dish that can be still reused!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds like a b!tch to dig!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 26, 2017)

I can relate. When I was fifteen, in 1982, I was digging in a dump which had huge pile of sheet metal scraps all interlocked with one another. It was brutal moving that out of the way -- took hours. Underneath it was pretty much the same thing, only it was leather with circles punched out of it. I gave up after a couple more hours and went home. A friend later bragged about he had dug in the same dump the next day, hay-forked out a couple of sheets of that leather, and watched in amazement as a really rare midget fruit jar rolled onto his feet. Dammit!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 27, 2017)

I feel your pain. I've dug through bed springs also.
Jim S.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 27, 2017)

And a dump with tangled clumps of wire mesh.


----------



## RCO (May 5, 2017)

sheet metal dump ? that even sounds painful to dig thru . there is actually a big market for scrap metal rate now , you'd be surprised what its worth . although if its down a ravine it likely be too difficult to remove 

I've seen a lot of weird things tossed down ravines and embankments , I can recall seeing everything from old newspaper boxes , to old bricks , tires , garbage , metal bars , even car parts . also see a lot of old broken TV's around here for some reason , even though you can take them for free to a hazardous waste building at dump


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2017)

When I worked for natural resources there was a call about a lot of broken glass down a river bank. It didn't take long to figure out that some greenhouses were once nearby and it all got thrown off the hill.There was now way I was cleaning it all up, it was just a 3 month gig.


----------



## botlguy (May 5, 2017)

cowseatmaize said:


> When I worked for natural resources there was a call about a lot of broken glass down a river bank. It didn't take long to figure out that some greenhouses were once nearby and it all got thrown off the hill.There was now way I was cleaning it all up, it was just a 3 month gig.


GREAT, GREAT to hear from you Eric. 
Jim S.


----------



## JustGlass (May 8, 2017)

Think I've been at that dump. First Dump I dug was  a late 1800s /early 1900s. My son and I were pulling 30 plus bottles a day until we hit the sheet metal. Tried in vain to move it or dig under it. We finally gave up. Bothers me to know we left some bottle there. Hope they were common.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 10, 2017)

This reminds me of a dump or two I've dug with very large broken pieces of 20 gallon crocks. Very exasperating to say the least.


----------

